# Bull Breed & Molosser Dog Thread



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought I would make a thread for all Bullie,Mastiff,Bandog owners to talk Bull and Mastiff, Bandogs etc. I have a Bull Terrier named Tyson http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/286260-my-bull-terrier-pic-heavy.html
So what have you got and what do you think of these breeds ?


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, no replies yet.

I own two Perro de Presa Canario's.

Some may recall, I also recently had a Cane Corso x, some may have called him a bandog, depending on your definition, but he's no longer here (but thats a bit of a sore subject for me right now which id rathert not get into)

Love all the molosser breeds, my favourite being the Presa obviously:lol2:

One day i will also own a Dogo Argentino. Thats my dream. Obviously I probably wont be in this country though!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

summer our bullmastiff 


















and here she is doing her impression of the 'lesser spotted balloon head mastiff' :lol2:


----------



## meanvixen (Apr 8, 2008)

my boy reilly, the bullmastiff :flrt:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Brodie my classic olde tyme bulldog.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

my cross breed if anyone has any ideas of what he may be crossed with let me know x


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice Dogs everyone. Robstaine you might find out what cross your dog is by checking these out too.
Have a look at these if you like any of these breeds too
Planet Molosser - Molosser's - Powered by PhotoPost
The breeds of Molosserworld


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone else with these dogs or intrested in them ?
Rak any pic's of the Perro de Presa Canario's ?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Daniel1 said:


> Nice Dogs everyone. Robstaine you might find out what cross your dog is by checking these out too.
> Have a look at these if you like any of these breeds too
> Planet Molosser - Molosser's - Powered by PhotoPost
> The breeds of Molosserworld


thanks I cant really see any resemblance with any of the dogs on there I think I just have been over looking into it and now I am totally lost lol does this site have a forum so I can ask people who own types of dogs like these?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a presa a couple of years ago I'll try and get pics.

She was rescue and epileptic......we managed teh fits for nearly two years before she sucumbed at only 2 years and 10 months of age..poor girl. 
She was on phonbarbitone at the highest dose but had a massive fit that affected her brain and whole body so we had to have her PTS.
She enjoyed the last few months of her life unlike when she was puppy as she had been used as a 'bait dog' for fighting.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Phoenix my presa from a few years ago...she enjoyed her very short life with us.....


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

saxon said:


> I had a presa a couple of years ago I'll try and get pics.
> 
> She was rescue and epileptic......we managed teh fits for nearly two years before she sucumbed at only 2 years and 10 months of age..poor girl.
> She was on phonbarbitone at the highest dose but had a massive fit that affected her brain and whole body so we had to have her PTS.
> She enjoyed the last few months of her life unlike when she was puppy as she had been used as a 'bait dog' for fighting.


yeah so was mine I have some pictures if when my dog first came into the shelter shocking!.. no wonder my poor boy is messed up and does not trust any strangers... let me know if any one wants to see them


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Saxon Nice dog seems really chilled out.
Yeah Robstaine put the pic's up.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Daniel1 said:


> Saxon Nice dog seems really chilled out.
> Yeah Robstaine put the pic's up.


 they are gna be kinda grusome I will post them tmz as i am working at the tonight


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

I have 3 Bull Terriers

Dylan 9 years old









Poppy 4 years old









Harvey 10 months old










All my gang together

















S'cuse the show poses but those 2 are also show dogs, a hobby of mine but by no means the reason to have my dogs!

Hope you like...
Lorraine


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Lorraine your gang are just :flrt:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

here are the pictures as promised this was my dog when he came into the rescue centre 

































and this is him now


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

poor boy  he looks very happy now though :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats awful, what was his story? He looks great now though and very happy too:2thumb:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

omg rob that first pic is heartbreaking 
but you have worked wonders mate, he looks great!!!! 
you would never know he'd been in that horrific state.
well done :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm lost for words.

Luckily Phoenix had recovered from her injuries when she came to us so we didnt' have to see them. There were scars though both physical and mental!!!!

You've done a fantastic job with him. He looks like a very happy pup now.


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*what dog?*

i have a male british bulldog, best ever breed i have had so far! we did have a extremly friendly rottie before we had to put him to sleep due to bad artritus in his old age bless him! bulldogs i love them just little harder work n precautions ie: clean wrinkles everyday n wipe there eyes as they run a lot and then stain and check that eyelids havent turnt in etc!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

heres my two young girls libby and gabi who are now 6 months i need to get some updated pics.

















and one of all 4


----------



## meanvixen (Apr 8, 2008)

agreed you do need to get more updated pics of these lot as i'd love to see what there like now :2thumb:



tina b said:


> heres my two young girls libby and gabi who are now 6 months i need to get some updated pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

His story is he was found under a bush tied up Probably stolen by some idiots that thought he would be a good fighting dog then realized he wasnt and beat him and used him as a bate dog instead and then left him tied up with a broken leg and as you can see in the pictures flesh wounds to his legs and starved near to death. But hes ok now still has a bit of a dodgy leg and def has mental issues that we are working on but I am glad I can give him a second chance x


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

tina b,
I bet there a handful and I like the Brindle one especially.

robstaine,
Fairplay its always nice to hear a happy result and to seehim doing well.

eightsnake,
I want Harvey.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

robstaine said:


> my cross breed if anyone has any ideas of what he may be crossed with let me know x


Boxer/staffie cross.

Here's a semi pup.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

These are my two. Martha came to me at five weeks old from a rescue in Ireland. Jacob came to me at three days old to be hand reared, three years later he is still here :flrt:and him and Martha are inseperable.





















I have fostered a few Bull breeds, a couple I could of easily kept. Especially Pie, he was an AM Bull x Staffie








And pictures of him with his new family









And Woody a little DDB x Rottie baby. That face melted allot of hearts.lol


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

gazz said:


> Boxer/staffie cross.
> 
> Here's a semi pup.


yeah they look alike though yours looks more boxer like than my lad


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

robstaine said:


> yeah they look alike though yours looks more boxer like than my lad


The boxer/staffie cross is a web pic i own a staffie.

Cleo.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*bull breed*

heres my bullmastiff he is called thor but me mum call him chunkabunk which he loves the photo is off him a asleep in his bed









hope you like him guys this big baby is scared of jelly babies


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone who likes Molosser/ rare Dog breeds will like this site.
Molosser Dogs: News
There is a huge gallery in Media too.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

just cause i can

here is harry hes a Rottweiler x staffy

Im not sure which traits he takes on the most, hes a very simple boy when he wants but very very intelligant when it suits him, he knows how to cheat on the treatball and unlock doors and very good with commands.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

this is my bull x greyhound











as you can see she is vicious and hates kids and should be put down:whistling2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> this is my bull x greyhound
> 
> imageimageimage
> 
> ...


!

he has a greys face yet a bully body, how awesome

:lol2:

i get absolutely fed up of people assuming my dog is vicious because of his breeds

mine is soooo vicious look at him mauling the rabbit :lol2:

hes awesome with kids and all animals, he even submits to the cockatiel:2thumb:


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

My Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs

Eljay








Koopa








Candy









:flrt:


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Some help me convince the boyfriend out first dog should EBT :flrt:

I love them to bits, I had one when I was a kid but he says they're ugly :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

robstaine said:


> my cross breed if anyone has any ideas of what he may be crossed with let me know x image
> image


Boxer x Staff


here's Jack


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

We have a 11 month old Bullmastiff cross staffie called monty and a 7 month old staffie cross collie (HYPER) bitch call miley. 
Monty is a beast but soppy as anything, best dog i have ever owned, he lets the cats make pudding on him (our male cat even tries to suckle off him !!)
Monty was a rescue the woman who owned his mum shut the mum and the 3 week old litter of pups in a room with her little girl, who then sat on the puppies !! mummy staffie pushed the little girl off her puppies, didnt harm her in anyway at all, yet the owner had montys mum put to sleep and was willing to let the puppies starve. 
He has had a few problems, in that he LOVES everyone and cant understand why everyone doesnt want to give him a kiss and a cuddle :lol2: which is sad because when we are out with him a LOT of people will cross the road etc (does anyone else get this ?) when they see him and he looks so sad as all he does want is a cuddle. 
Miley on the other hand is nuts, she runs around all day like a loon, licks everything and everyone in site and ADORES Monty to bits. 

Monty at 10 weeks 



Monty at 10 months




Miley is a nightmare to get a pic of cos just as your about to take it she runs off lol but gonna try and get some over BH


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mush said:


> just cause i can
> 
> here is harry hes a Rottweiler x staffy
> 
> ...


Harry has to be my favourite dog on the forum, he's lush :flrt:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

here is Gucci she is only 5 months im thinking about getting another one soon but i really want a EBT but the mrs wont let me get 1 intill spencer is older


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

we had a neopolitain bull mastif <3 

my da rescued you from being put down as he had bitten 2 people and killed a poodle.. so dad took him on to be a guard dog at my dads car yard. (dont go flaming him/us because he had a yard dog!) but him and buddy had a great bond, buddy wouldnt let anyone but my dad near him and used to sit on my dads lap for hours in the office. at one point buddy ate a HUGE tub of rat poison (it would have killed any other dog) and made it through.. he ate car light bulbs and everything the silly beggar. his best friend was a diddy staffy puppy called alfie, they where inseperable. but his end came when some :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: burnt down my dads car yard with buddy inside, we found his body the next day all that was left was his spine and tip of his nose, everything else was gone. R.I.P dads best friend, you had a great bond and will always be remembered. 








buddy and alfie <3

and ruby
she is my auntys but we look after her alot. she loves it here with our 4 dogs. she is so playfull such a character. so friendly and mega loopy. 









































xxx


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Here are my 2 EBTs Ruby (white lady) and Murphy-leigh (fawn & white chap)



















murphshades1-1-1.jpg picture by LASHED31 - Photobucket




























and their new sister









Shes called Boo


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

This is our Bully boy... he's 14 weeks and doing great. Loves people, dogs, kids and always has a bully wiggle going on. :lol2: He's really taking to clicker training and is coming on great.. 

With his best mate..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2661.jpg

Out on a stroll..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2651.jpg

Trying to get his 'Bullies in Need' bandana off..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2655.jpg

Suceeded.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2657.jpg

Having a rest.. :2thumb:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2662.jpg


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Oooooh i love fawn and white Bullys! But that brindle and white is stunning as well! 
Gorgeous dogs bull terriers...just a shame they seem to have a reputation around here...

Edited to add...that merle pup is stunning! Good choice of dog there!


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

i've found that since getting ours people are either crossing the street to come and see him - or the opposite, dragging kids away etc. scooping up there yorkies! (he LOVES dogs!)

There are only 2 in our village (ours and an oldie white boy) so are not commonly seen and given his colour and ears not fully up yet quite a few people have asked where we got our pitbull. honestly. :whip: eeejits.

We attend Bully walks with him to help in his socialisation and to meet other owners, its good to show people that they're not as scary as they might look while out on our travels, and the dogs love the attention, and yes, they DO all get along - its quite a sight to see. :flrt:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well there on topic 2 towels my brother picked up on holiday and they are 6 x 2.5 & 7 x 3.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea the little merle pup Dane "Boo" wont be too small for long shes growing well  the bullies love her

ACE towels I WANT ONE :no1:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

LIZARD said:


> Yea the little merle pup Dane "Boo" wont be too small for long shes growing well  the bullies love her
> 
> ACE towels I WANT ONE :no1:


Enjoy it while it lasts! They're puppies for about a week, least thats what it feels like. Even worse is when theyre bigger then a german shepherd and still seem to think theyre puppy sized. :lol2:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

i have a staffy x collie, she is lovely...as with other collies she doesnt like new people coming in to the house and she doesnt like the postman. i know its the collie side as all the staffies i know a dippy as hell and would rather chew on a bone.

i always wanted a english bull terrier, well i have always wanted a minature BT, they are cool as a russian winter....the only thing that pisses me of is most of the public seem to get confused and think that a BT is a american pit bull, which gives the dog a bad rep.


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

hello in loving this thread some nice dogs on here. i really love english bull terriers. ive got a staff cross english bull terrier. i was wondering if somone could tell me what molosser dogs means, also do you need a license to own a bull terrier ? and what is the case with other dogs such as american pitt bull are those atainable on a license (just wondering cos i dont know)
anyway here are some pics heres stella when she was a baby 








and two pics of her now 
















she is only just over a year now (btw i didnt name she was my sisters dog at first and changes with her ment she could no longer look after her other wise i properly wouldnt have gotten a dog i much prefer my reps and fish)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some lovely dogs here


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

nicko, has that dog just had pups?


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

no that was her when she was a pup herself (my sister really wants me to breed her but im not to keen on the idea)


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

NICKO said:


> no that was her when she was a pup herself (my sister really wants me to breed her but im not to keen on the idea)



she has big tits to say she has not been bred :gasp:
nice looking dog though


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's our staffie x when she was bout 4 months old


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

this is tammy, my staffy x collie


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

mine looks so much fatter then yours lol but she hardly eats

do she get the staffy face when she pants?


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

hullhunter said:


> she has big tits to say she has not been bred :gasp:
> nice looking dog though


yeah she has dunno why they really increased size on her first period. can anyone answer my question about bull terriers? seems like staff crosses are very popular. any more bull terrier pics anyone ?


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

You dont need a licence to own an EBT and no you are not allowed to keep a pitbull in the uk u can get them but if they are believed to be pitbull then they will be put to sleep


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

leenjaidec said:


> mine looks so much fatter then yours lol but she hardly eats
> 
> do she get the staffy face when she pants?


lol, she is built like a collie but the colours of a staffy..but yeah you can see her jaw musscules when she is panting....

i think we got her from taunton or somewhere like that.


also nicko you do not need a licence to keep a EBT, and you are not aloud to keep a APBT.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

i'll stick some more of baby Tank on in a min, if you want to have a look and meet some English Bulls Nicko if you happen to be in Roundhay Park, Leeds on Sunday 20th September there is a Bully Walk in aid of Bullies in Need, lots of Bullies will be there. :2thumb:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i have owned an english bull terrier, lost her last year, she was bullyview, now have a staff bull terrier.


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Heres my Staffy Ruby :flrt:
*







*











One of the best breeds of dog you could ask for.
Shes fantastic with my 2 year old son, and he loves her to bits 

Alex x


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Some more of our Tank.









Him playing with his mate Alfie on a Bully Walk.


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all
Up til last January i had the pleasure of being owned by 2 Neapolitan Mastiffs, Twinkle Toes and Lucy.

We lost Twinks (the ash blonde babe in my picture) last jan at 8 and a half years old, we still have Lucy she's a mahogany and she'll be 10 years old in October, we couldn't of asked for more loving or gentle natured dogs the Neos are a beautiful breed.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

they are changing the law regarding pits and dangerous dogs apprently. 
They never pay any attention to it round here anyway, there is stupid amounts of pits around here and they are mainly used for fighting its so sad. 

Also some more pics of monty and miley

Monts sleeping 



Miley curled up with her partner in crime our cat frank 


Monts and miley


ickle miley (the only time you can take pics of her is while shes sleeping !!)


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

royal_girly said:


> i'll stick some more of baby Tank on in a min, if you want to have a look and meet some English Bulls Nicko if you happen to be in Roundhay Park, Leeds on Sunday 20th September there is a Bully Walk in aid of Bullies in Need, lots of Bullies will be there. :2thumb:


royal girly i was just gonna ask if u had some pics of your bull terrier nice pics. do u get to know many of the people who go to these bully walks. i will probably go (i often go to rounday anyway) u say bull terriers in need what do you mean ? i would love a bull terrier but one dog is more than enough (tbh im not really a dog person but taking her on was kinda a favour to my sister)


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

NICKO said:


> royal girly i was just gonna ask if u had some pics of your bull terrier nice pics. do u get to know many of the people who go to these bully walks. i will probably go (i often go to rounday anyway) u say bull terriers in need what do you mean ? i would love a bull terrier but one dog is more than enough (tbh im not really a dog person but taking her on was kinda a favour to my sister)


I've only been on 1 Bully walk with Tank as he wasnt old enough last time - they're approximately once a month in the summer, the pics are from Nottingham in July, the next Notts one is October, i spoke to the other people on the walk via a few Bull Terrier forums but i'd never met them in person, but if you go regular i suppose you would get to know them - we thought it'd be a bit awkward but it wasnt everyone is really, well, normal and they go to the pub afterwards usually :2thumb:. You dont have to go on the walk or even have a dog but if you wanted to see some Bullies in the flesh - and lots of them - we'll be there from 12.30pm. A lot of people stop us and want to see the dogs/ask questions etc and ask why we're all there. Bullies in Need is a rescue for BT's the walks are organised by people connected to BIN and we pay £2 for every dog that attends the walk, just a way of raising money and awareness really.

http://www.bulliesinneed.info/

BTW: there are people who go with their Staffies, AmBulldogs, German Sheps etc, all breeds are welcome but you would need to e-mail first i would have thought if anyone is thinking of going.


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

NICKO said:


> i was wondering if somone could tell me what molosser dogs means


Molossers are Mastiffs and related breeds like Rottweilers, Cane Corso's, etc... and thanks LIZARD.
I will put up some more pic's of my Tyson soon.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Found a few more of murf


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a 18month old johnsons american bulldog named Kia (pic in avator)can't post pics on at the moment as i have lost the lead for my camera :bash:.

Great thread btw.

John


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I was walking Tyson this morning and a woman shouted over does he need a muzzle and I replied no and I have a feeling the Dog Warden will be around and she (woman mentioned above) said he was well behaved and I told her the law regarding the restricted breeds and she said well you should muzzle your dog because he intimidates people in the estate and I was explaining to her there are a few loose Dogs in the estate and nothing is ever done about them and 2 terriers in particular are let out every moring and are known to chase and act aggressive towards people walking around the estate and my dog was terrified of them when he was small and they have even gone for my brother when he walked Tyson and even outside my neighbours house a young girl was attacked by a pack of loose dogs yet nothing is done about them. But myself and my brother don't get a left alone and we keep Tyson on the lead and have a nylon muzzle strapped around his neck incase a dog tries to attack us or he tries to go for another Dog and apparently my Dog is Dangerous and a Pitbull bloody Garda/ Dog Warden and general uneducated ignorant public :bash:.

The woman who I was talking to also said she had Lab's and I told her about the woman with the worlds first face transplant she was surprised and I was saying I never leave my younger sister alone with Tyson not because of his breed but because no child should be left alone with
a dog unsupervised for both their sakes. I was thinking as I was talking to her as she mentioned well there children there in a creche and I thought to myself what would happen if the children were bitten by one of the loose dogs and not mine as I am responsible and there were 5 children out on the green away from the creche unsupervised 5-7 year olds and when a woman from the creche saw Tyson she said oh look at him (shock horror scary looking Dog :whistling2, now I would imagine the creche are not insured for outside the property and I wouldn't mind but they have a big garden at the back but still let the kids out the front were the could easily be bitten by one of the loose Dogs or worse taken by someone.
Me thinks some common sense is needed:whistling2:.

Sorry for the long rant: victory:.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Daniel1 said:


> I was walking Tyson this morning and a woman shouted over does he need a muzzle and I replied no and I have a feeling the Dog Warden will be around and she (woman mentioned above) said he was well behaved and I told her the law regarding the restricted breeds and she said well you should muzzle your dog because he intimidates people in the estate and I was explaining to her there are a few loose Dogs in the estate and nothing is ever done about them and 2 terriers in particular are let out every moring and are known to chase and act aggressive towards people walking around the estate and my dog was terrified of them when he was small and they have even gone for my brother when he walked Tyson and even outside my neighbours house a young girl was attacked by a pack of loose dogs yet nothing is done about them. But myself and my brother don't get a left alone and we keep Tyson on the lead and have a nylon muzzle strapped around his neck incase a dog tries to attack us or he tries to go for another Dog and apparently my Dog is Dangerous and a Pitbull bloody Garda/ Dog Warden and general uneducated ignorant public :bash:.
> 
> The woman who I was talking to also said she had Lab's and I told her about the woman with the worlds first face transplant she was surprised and I was saying I never leave my younger sister alone with Tyson not because of his breed but because no child should be left alone with
> a dog unsupervised for both their sakes. I was thinking as I was talking to her as she mentioned well there children there in a creche and I thought to myself what would happen if the children were bitten by one of the loose dogs and not mine as I am responsible and there were 5 children out on the green away from the creche unsupervised 5-7 year olds and when a woman from the creche saw Tyson she said oh look at him (shock horror scary looking Dog :whistling2, now I would imagine the creche are not insured for outside the property and I wouldn't mind but they have a big garden at the back but still let the kids out the front were the could easily be bitten by one of the loose Dogs or worse taken by someone.
> ...


bloody hell man where do you live, wild loose dogs on the run..if that were my area i would shoot the fooking things esp if i had kids that could be in danger. :gasp:


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> bloody hell man where do you live, wild loose dogs on the run..if that were my area i would shoot the fooking things esp if i had kids that could be in danger. :gasp:


I know this shouldnt have but this made me giggle as i was thinking the same thing. 

Where we are there is alot of problems with pits, and because monty is staffie cross mastiff (so he has the longer legs etc) we have had alot of people commenting, yet he would hurt a fly, I really dont think dogs should be judged by what breed they are, miley recently had 2 dogs try to attcked her and they was shitzus !!!!!!!!!!! infact all the problems we have come across with agressive dogs have been small "fashion" breeds. 
I just feel sad that we are judged and other people are because of our dogs, I have never ever come across a agressive bull breed dog (and yes i know they are out there). I think alot of people need educating that ANY dog can be agreesive and "turn" regardless of breed.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

leenjaidec said:


> You dont need a licence to own an EBT and no you are not allowed to keep a pitbull in the uk u can get them but if they are believed to be pitbull then they will be put to sleep


you can keep pitbulls in the UK but they have to be registered tattooed microchipped neutered and kept on a lead and muzzle when out in public.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

robstaine said:


> you can keep pitbulls in the UK but they have to be registered tattooed microchipped neutered and kept on a lead and muzzle when out in public.


 
i have no idea where you got that from, what you just said was put in to action years ago , so if you have a APBT the for instance looks younger then eg 10 years, then it will be taken away and destroyed..

i have spoken to a few people about this and they all say the same thing..you are not alloud a APBT in the uk...if you have a 1 year old APBT that is chipped neutered and on a lead with a muzzle it will still be illegal to keep it, you are not aloud to bring one into the contry and you are not aloud to breed, so the whole breed should have been gone out of the uk within 12-15years of the law being brought in


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

just read the act of DDA 1991, the breed has had 18 years to die out, so unless a APBT is 18 yeas+ then it is illegal to have it in the uk.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> just read the act of DDA 1991, the breed has had 18 years to die out, so unless a APBT is 18 yeas+ then it is illegal to have it in the uk.


ive never seen anyone enforce this though and never seen a pit with a muzzle on.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> ive never seen anyone enforce this though and never seen a pit with a muzzle on.


 
thats because it costs so much to do a dna test to see if it is a APBT, infact my mate has one called shadow, she is one awesome dog!

the funny thing is, he takes it to the vet fairly often for jabs and wormers and they have never said a word to him.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah round here you can walk through one area and you will easy see 5+ pits being walked without muzzles and sort of people that own them you can bet they arent jabbed etc


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> Yeah round here you can walk through one area and you will easy see 5+ pits being walked without muzzles and sort of people that own them you can bet they arent jabbed etc


 
yeah my mate allways gets his jabbed and wormed...there is so much parvo around my area its unreal, my bitch had puppies last year and they all died all because i walked he through the local park, i was lucky the mum was all jabbed up otherwise i would have lost her aswell..it was to late for the pups as by the time the real signs of parvo started to show in the puppies it was to late....one of the puppies made it a week with the vets but they had to put her down as she wouldnt even stand..

i dont wish parvo on any dog, EVERY dog should be up to date on their vac's, weather they be a illegal breed or not, as i said the vet doesnt say a word about my mates PB


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

its easy to get around the ban.... just call it an Irish Staffy.. :whistling2:


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

was guna post last night but was to tired after work and my ebt takes top spot when i finish work i am forever being told by uneducated people that i have a nice pit bull i always ask where it is as i only have 1 dog confuses the hell out of them but i then explain what breed he is as he is becoming very poular around here and everyone loves him he is a real granny magnet as well lol

rambling over heres more pictures of my handsome boy chopper
this picture i took after the lil devil nicked my mixing bowl off the work top yes thats coco powder the bad wicked lad



stealing my place on the sofa he looks so pleased with himself



with my son



what you dont see in that picture is half that branch is still in the water and he wouldnt leave without dragging it out


the one place he isnt allowed my bed


and last of all my favorite picture as it shows his amazing smile that stole my heart



sorry about all the pictures but i love him to bits he has such an awesome personality the most laid back dog i have ever owned i would be lost without my boy


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Choppers lovely! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

What daniel1 and mrcarlxx said just shows that there is somthing with the whole dog trade and regulation. Sometimes i think that the whole dog trade should be regulated more to stop numptys getting them but then responsible owners would suffer
I can see why some people would be intimidated by a bull terrier. i always thought that staffies are chavie dogs, a sort of chav show dog (look at me im a hard man thing). But its not the dog its the owners theres nothing wrong with these breeds they just need to be responsibly owned (trained properly etc). It really annoyes that people breed so many dogs when there so many already in kennels that need homes. 
I think breeders should be more responsible with how many dogs they breed to the demand and who they sell them to. I also think its irresponsible to keep an illegal dog even if u keep it correctly as theres the chance that the dog may be put which isn’t fair on the dog. Does anyone agree with these point or what are your opinions on them? (soz if im just ranting)
Nice pictures annarism. 
Is anyone actively training there dogs if so what type of training are you doing ? also does anyone else from this forum go to these bully walks ?


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

NICKO said:


> What daniel1 and mrcarlxx said just shows that there is somthing with the whole dog trade and regulation. Sometimes i think that the whole dog trade should be regulated more to stop numptys getting them but then responsible owners would suffer
> I can see why some people would be intimidated by a bull terrier. i always thought that staffies are chavie dogs, a sort of chav show dog (look at me im a hard man thing). But its not the dog its the owners theres nothing wrong with these breeds they just need to be responsibly owned (trained properly etc). It really annoyes that people breed so many dogs when there so many already in kennels that need homes.
> I think breeders should be more responsible with how many dogs they breed to the demand and who they sell them to. I also think its irresponsible to keep an illegal dog even if u keep it correctly as theres the chance that the dog may be put which isn’t fair on the dog. Does anyone agree with these point or what are your opinions on them? (soz if im just ranting)
> Nice pictures annarism.
> Is anyone actively training there dogs if so what type of training are you doing ? also does anyone else from this forum go to these bully walks ?


the reason it is not regulated as much as it should be is because it would cost to much, if you think about it...they have to dna test every dog the looks remotely like a pitbull, they cant just go taking dogs and putting down any family pet without having these tests first...i have no idea how much this would cost but i dont imagine it being very cheap.


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats not even the half of it and funny enough there is no BANNED breeds in Ireland only restricted breeds and I can walk down the street with a Dogo Argentino no lead, muzzle and nothing can be done and theY are banned in the U.K I believe and btw I am not saying the Dogo Argentino is a dangerous dog just that the laws need a serious overhaul and my mother & sister were getting out of the car the other day and 3 young girls were walking past the house with a Shih Tzu and it got very agressive at my mother & sister luckily it was on a lead and on the public path because if it did go for them I would have went out and made sure he wouldn't do it again:whistling2:, what annoyed me was the girls were laughing as the Shih Tzu was being aggressive, it would be a different story if Tyson acted like that and the Shih Tzu even went for Tyson when he (Shih Tzu) was off the lead and Tyson just looked as if to say WTF are you doing:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

Moral of the story don't judge a Dog by what it looks like but by its actions and the actions of its owner.


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> Choppers lovely! :flrt::flrt:


 thankyou very much i just saw your sig you have a sphynx i want 1 lolto 
but back to the subject at hand as stated by a few it is down to bad upbringing and owners that give the breeds a bad name when i got my boy he was extremely sexually aggresive constantly pulled on the lead and was a down right pain in the backside but with firm training he has become amazing truely the best dog i have ever had and that is down to the no means no rule as he really used to push my authority now he doesnt even attempt to challenge it and now he can do the mad bully 5 minutes but when i say enough he knows that its time to chill out 

if anyone who hasnt got one wants to get one the best advice i can give is stand firm as they will push and keep pushing they like their own way once they know you are boss and no means no they are amazing


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Annarism that pic with Chopper smiling is great and so is the one with your son.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> i have no idea where you got that from, what you just said was put in to action years ago , so if you have a APBT the for instance looks younger then eg 10 years, then it will be taken away and destroyed..
> 
> i have spoken to a few people about this and they all say the same thing..you are not alloud a APBT in the uk...if you have a 1 year old APBT that is chipped neutered and on a lead with a muzzle it will still be illegal to keep it, you are not aloud to bring one into the contry and you are not aloud to breed, so the whole breed should have been gone out of the uk within 12-15years of the law being brought in


Sorry if you think this but YOU CAN keep them if they are chipped tattooed neutered and registered the only time they will be put to sleep is if you dont want the dog any more as the dog can only have one owner... I should know as I work in a shelter and we get alot of APT and if they have owners the owners can go to court and get their dog back if they follow the rules. 

they also have to carry their registration certificate with them when walking the dog incase the police stops them so they can show they are registered if they do not have their certificate on them the dog will be taken until the owner can prove that its registered if not their will go through court and they can legally register them.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

The decision to put an animal down can only be made by the courts and most cases are still being processed.

If a banned dog is not put down, it will be placed on the Index of Exempted Dogs, which means it must be neutered, tattooed and micro-chipped and kept on a lead and muzzled when in a public place.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

robstaine said:


> Sorry if you think this but YOU CAN keep them if they are chipped tattooed neutered and registered the only time they will be put to sleep is if you dont want the dog any more as the dog can only have one owner... I should know as I work in a shelter and we get alot of APT and if they have owners the owners can go to court and get their dog back if they follow the rules.
> 
> they also have to carry their registration certificate with them when walking the dog incase the police stops them so they can show they are registered if they do not have their certificate on them the dog will be taken until the owner can prove that its registered if not their will go through court and they can legally register them.


i have never heard such utter crap!

you are NOT alloud to inport them into the contry
your are NOT alloud to buy them
you are NOT alloud to sell them
you are not alloud to breed them..

so how in the world is anyone in the uk able to own one?

and where in hell can you get one? the act was brought in in 1991 which are the rules you are talking about...so if noone has breed them and no one has brought one into the counrty then the breed should infact have died out by now...so there should not be any APBT in the uk! fact!

please show me where you get your facts from...as i dont think you understand...

if one where to walk into a police station and said here is a pitbull but it is chipped etc.. they would defo ask how you got hold of it...what would you say? you cant say you bred it, as this is illegal! you cant say you bought it, as this is also illegal...

do you understand what i am saying?


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's some of my boxers... as they belong to this group too due to their heritage 

Nico, the old man. Was 7 in June.
From this...








To this...









Alfie... was 2 at the end of April.,
From this...








To this...









And rememberring my special darling, DelBoy who sadly left us for Rainbow Bridge on 30.12.08... cancer won my darling, but you're always in my thoughts and in my heart xxxx








(pic taken after a Vet visit, therefore the hint of green dye in his eye...)


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

awesome...that top photo looks like a american bulldog


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Aye, the white sure look like anything but purebred boxers...lol
Have been asked if they are american's or even dogo argentino....oh I wish!!
Used to show a dogo argentino back home in Sweden... oh he was stunning, and such a show off... miss him.... maybe that's why I have such a thing for white boxers?


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

thought you guys might like this vid.... soooo funny. 
YouTube - Crazy Cat Attacking Spuds Dog Daft lot them Bull Terriers, Tank goes on a mini Bully Run when he gets told off.. :flrt:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I don't think that pits are defined by DNA, they are presented to an "expert" who will then judge the shape of the dog just as a show judge will do. If the dog matches the physical description of the pit bull then it's put down, the pit bull is a type and not a breed.
The term "public place" includes being inside a locked car.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

kettykev said:


> I don't think that pits are defined by DNA, they are presented to an "expert" who will then judge the shape of the dog just as a show judge will do. If the dog matches the physical description of the pit bull then it's put down, the pit bull is a type and not a breed.
> The term "public place" includes being inside a locked car.


 
yeah your right...no idea where i got the dna bit from :blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mrcarlxx said:


> so how in the world is anyone in the uk able to own one?
> 
> and where in hell can you get one?


Well first a high percent of so called American pit bull terriers in the UK are D.I.Y American pit bull terriers and may not even have American Pit Bull Terrier blood anyway.As they are Staffies cross American bull dogs,Staffies cross french mastiffs'etc'etc'etc you can make a pit like dog out of *ANY* bull/Mastiff type cross terrier type.That is why it's alway a losing battle the only way to stop these dogs of fighting profile is to ban *ALL* dogs so banning some is pointless.If a breed is taken away they *WILL* find a new or make a new breed to replace it. 

The American pit bull terrier and American pit bull terrier cross's are freely aloud in the Republic of Ireland-(Onless somthing new has sence happen ?).Then it's just a case of getting them from the Republic of Ireland to the UK which is't far.Which i bet is done when they are pup's and are palmed off as Staffies.Which is likly why Manchester and Liverpool is a strong hold being near a cross point from Ireland to UK.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> i have never heard such utter crap!
> 
> you are NOT alloud to inport them into the contry
> your are NOT alloud to buy them
> ...


Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 (c. 65)


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

dont worry I will find out in writing and show you.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

the only time you are alowed to keep one is if it gets taken off you.. you have to go to court and try to prove that it is not a pitbull...but first the dog will be sent to someone to determin if it is indeed a pit...and if they say it is, then nine times out of ten it will be put to sleep...there have been instances where said person is alowed to keep the pit bull and in this case the dog will have to have all the usal microchip, balls cut...etc

but i am telling you, it is illegal to own a pitbull, and even a pitbull x...

which is a shame IMHO as some pits have proven to be very lovely dogs.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

a couple more of my girl is it me but are all staffys camera shy?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> image


Gorgeous staffy :flrt:

PS. Nice tape measure :whistling2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

think they are cubly i temp mine with pork scratchings to get pictures!


hers my lad giving me a hand in the car! 


















and a few months ago


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a gorgeous 8 1/2 year old english bulldog called emily

emily @ 8 weeks old


emily being a vicious cat mauler/cushion






and i`m hopefully on the waiting list for a gorgeous bullmastiff puppy.......... :2thumb:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Gorgeous staffy :flrt:
> 
> PS. Nice tape measure :whistling2:


i knew someone would clock that lol 

and nebbz i know iv said this a 100 times but he is a good looking lad


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

hollie[with black ears] and caino


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Its official! my lad (16 weeks) is a big boy now... he's put his ears up :flrt:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

royal_girly said:


> image
> 
> Its official! my lad (16 weeks) is a big boy now... he's put his ears up :flrt:


he is going to be a very big boy


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> image
> 
> Its official! my lad (16 weeks) is a big boy now... he's put his ears up :flrt:


 
he is lovely :flrt:


----------



## ROTTWEILERXAMERICANBULL (Sep 23, 2009)

*Rottweiler cross ambull< robstaine*

to ROBSTAINE i have a mix breed dog which resembles your dog he is a ROTTWEILER X AMERICAN BULLDOG , i have looked on the net for similar mixbreeds, what i have noticed alot of rottweiler cross' do come out a tan colour.


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Can I stick some Rottie pics up?? :blush:

Sam


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Sam'n'Droo said:


> Can I stick some Rottie pics up?? :blush:
> 
> Sam


Rottweilers are in the Molossoid group so absolutely. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This is Kye my Rottie boy now aged 18 months (These photos were taken at various ages) Hes such a big cuddle bum:flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

he`s gorgus!

love his big eyes

:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> he`s gorgus!
> 
> love his big eyes
> 
> :flrt:


 
Its a shame they are bigger than his brain:lol2: Hes very sweet but a bit dim


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that the best kinda dog imo

i have a clever one, and thye arnt to be recommended!!!


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Here's our two :flrt:

My boy Koda


















Now at almost 8 months


















And this is our beautiful Loki, she is 2 1/2


















We love Rotties, but am I trying to convince Droo that we have room for a little Bullie we've seen on the Bullies In Need rescue site! 

Sam


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

*Bullie walk*

been meaning to post in this thread with the photos i took at roundhay. i missed the actual walk but i bumped into the bullies afterwards and snapped some shots. this is my fave pic out of the pics i took this was the biggest bull i saw there and he was a beaut. 








this was another nice dog. intresting colouration never seen one this colour before. i think the owner said it was a brindle or some thing.








this next pic is of a few of the dogs and the lady who organised the walk. 








this is a intresting dog. the owner said it was a 12 spot dalmation. just a diff type of dalmation (intresting) 








and saved the best photos for last. i saw royal girly there and heres a few pics of her nice bull terrier (tank) and tanks and stellas interaction.(no she wasnt yanking his tail lol) 
















stella looking shy








and a pic of my sis with stella looking abit more intrested in tank 










and now just a few other photos of stella
she always does this when she looks out of the window then pops her head back in








stella just chilaxing 









and here ladys and gentlemen one of my fav pics of stella chasing down my sister (she was holding the cam) shame its not clear and its not centerd)


----------



## yrrej (Oct 4, 2009)

i had American pit Bull Terriers for 30 years. never had a people-mean one. Sad that hysteria is causing their extermination in many parts of the world.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

NICKO said:


> been meaning to post in this thread with the photos i took at roundhay. i missed the actual walk but i bumped into the bullies afterwards and snapped some shots. this is my fave pic out of the pics i took this was the biggest bull i saw there and he was a beaut.
> image
> this was another nice dog. intresting colouration never seen one this colour before. i think the owner said it was a brindle or some thing.
> image
> ...


some nice pics there chap


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

ah fab pictures NICKO! can put some names to the pictures... 

That first picture is of Percy, the one in the brass type harness.

2nd pic is of Basil, yes he's a brindle and 11 months old (but a rather gorgeous solid one)

3rd pic is Basil, Percy and Alfie (the white dog in the hat! lol)

oh, i forget the names of the Dallies! 

and then our boy Tank, would be about 17 weeks old in the pics.. :2thumb::flrt:

Stella is lovely BTW!


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

My gorgeous Bullie babies :flrt:

















And a proud Daddy


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

cheers (and thanks Jodie for putting names to the pictures) btw when i asked if tank was a dwarf EBT it was only cos ive never seen a standard with that colour (i generally only c the big ones in white) i didnt realise EBT have so many diff coats.

com'on peeps lets keep this thread alive. this thread has got me intrested in mollosiods and ive been looking into them and really taken a shine to dogo argintinos. shame they are illegal. any one else got a fav mollosiod and any more pics of your dogs ?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've just realised that Blu counts as a "molosser". I didnt know danes were one of the included breeds, I thought they were just in with the mastiffs.

Not a fan of brass harnesses, must say, they're a bit stereotypical bull breed, but I love the other collars and harnesses in those pics!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

great danes are the german mastiff. newfoundlands are also under the molosser as is the doberman, st bernard there's a huge list


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

NICKO said:


> cheers (and thanks Jodie for putting names to the pictures) btw when i asked if tank was a dwarf EBT it was only cos ive never seen a standard with that colour (i generally only c the big ones in white) i didnt realise EBT have so many diff coats.


Bull Terriers come in white, Brindle, Red, Black or Tri coloured, with or without white markings (or coloured patches on whites).
You're right though the most common colour is white and the colour most people associate with the breed, my hubby wanted a white one..... OVERRULED! lol :flrt:
In the UK the whites and coloured Bullies are all grouped as one for showing and compete against each other, in the USA they're shown seperately as two different varieties. 

The Miniature Bull Terrier is a seperate breed. 

Thus ends the boring lecture on the Bull Terrier... enjoy. :lol2: x 

Callia, is it me or do those babies look Merled?


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Callia said:


> My gorgeous Bullie babies :flrt:
> imageimageimage
> imageimageimage
> 
> ...


Hi

Just had to say these Babies are just gorgeous...I just love my Bullies and anybody elses :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Jingle Belllsss


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: wow


----------

